# Talked to Bonnie Palmer today!



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Ever since I've joined this forum and seen all the precious Bonnie's angels on here...I just knew that once Teddy is older..his new baby brother/sister will be from her! :wub:

I don't plan on getting another puppy till sometime next year or even next summer...but I wanted to get a head start and contacted Bonnie anyways yesterday. I wasn't expecting to hear from her so soon, so when I saw a FL # on phone this afternoon, I was ESTATIC! 

Bonnie was very easy to talk to and was so nice! She asked about Teddy, if I had any children (no)..and just got to know a little about me before we even talked about future pups. Since I don't want an angel pup any time soon...she said it was okay if I didn't put down my deposit until next year..and we will stay in touch until it is time.

She's so silly...after we discussed everything..she even said "now it's okay for you to go back to the forum and say you're getting an Bonnie's angel!" I was like, oh..you already knew I was gonna do that, didn't have to tell me twice!" Hehe

She also wanted me to give kisses to Princess Secret, Cosy and Ava! And say hi to everyone for her. 

Am I silly to get excited this far ahead? Even though I have my little Teddy that is still a baby!? Hubby isn't very keen on the idea of me discussing getting another already...since we just got Teddy. But then he wasn't keen on the idea when I first mentioned I wanted a maltese to begin with..but then we met Teddy...and he couldn't say no. So, I know he'll come around. He has no choice. I show him pictures of Bonnie's pups...and he can't help but "want to see more pics" LOL

Bonnie said I'll have no problem getting a sweet "kitten face"...since she said her looks and bloodline are very "tight" (her words, not mine) but I can't help but wonder...what if I put a deposit down (when the time comes) and there's just isn't one that I'm looking for? Like, sure the pup has the certain baby doll look now...but how can I be so sure it'll retain that look as it matures?? :blink:

Thanks for reading my essay, LOL! You can tell I'm a wee bit excited.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think anyone can guarantee a puppy retaining a certain look but I would think a breeder should have a better idea than us normal people. So I guess once you find a breeder you can trust, your chances are pretty good. 

Now, if they don't have a puppy like the one you want, I think the deposit would be refundable. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie's lines are very closely bred and she's perfected the Angel look. Secret (CH Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav) is now 11 and has the Angel's look (see in my siggy). You can see that Ava (Secret's daughter) has the same look. Princess - Sophia (who isn't on SM much anymore) and Cosy have the same look. Brit (Cosy's owner) has another one from Bonnie (Toy) that lives with Brit's daught. She has the same beautiful Angel face.

We have a number of other Angels on here too -- Griffin (MoonDog), Cassidy (Lexi's Mom), Cherry Lola (silverhaven), Rocco (bonsmom) are just a few more Angels that come to mind.

You can look at the pictures of their fluffs and see the same sweet Angel's face over and over again.

I will also say that all of the Angel's I know are very healthy (Secret at 11 is still a puppy and plays all the time), extremely sweet, very happy and very playful.

Bonnie will be able to steer you to the right puppy for the look you want. She's been breeding her line for a long time and knows what they will mature into.

I'm really excited that you will be getting an Angel in the future. I know that you will be very happy with him/her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I don't think anyone can guarantee a puppy retaining a certain look but I would think a breeder should have a better idea than us normal people. So I guess once you find a breeder you can trust, your chances are pretty good.
> 
> Now, if they don't have a puppy like the one you want, I think the deposit would be refundable.
> 
> ...


BEST advice! 

There can be slight variations of looks within a breeder, but Bonnie sounds like she knows her lines very well. She will be able to help you pick your puppy when the time is right. I wouldn't put a deposit on an unborn puppy although being put on a waiting list would be good. (that's just my personal opinion about deposits). I would wait until Teddy is at least a year old and fully trained before adding a second. The teenage years can be trying and you want to make sure the second dog is a right fit. Very exciting though!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

*I have a Bonnie palmer angel! rop*

Her name is Molly and she is a little over a year old now. She weighs 3.5 lbs and is the love of my life. If you want to see more pictures of her, I have a Facebook page, under, Courtney Howard Saul, you will find lots of photos of her there!!! I wish I could have even more of them, but my husband would kill me, lol!!!! She is the most precious baby doll ever


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, since my thread was deleted yet again, i'll post about my experience as it was written in my original thread that way those looking for a puppy, young adult or retiree can make a decision based on reading *all* experiences. 

*I called Bonnie Palmer of Bonnies Angel's Maltese about one of her retirees posted here on SM two months ago and she told me about Zippity. She said that he was 7 or 8 years old, had 6 teeth left, weighed about 4 lbs and was gorgeous. I was lead to believe that he was retired from show and had sired puppies. I told her that it would be about 3-4 weeks until I could pick him up because of work. I wanted to be able to take some time off to get him adjusted and keep an eye on him after his neuter and dental.

I asked Bonnie about his rabies vaccine becuse my vet will not do surgery without a current vaccine at least 2 weeks prior to surgery. Bonnie told me to get the vaccine done when I got him so he would be registered in my county. I told Bonnie I had scheduled the surgeries. I explained again what my vet had said. She asked me to send her an email to remind her to take Zippity to the vets for his rabies vaccine. I also asked about his medical records so i could give my vet a copy. Bonnie said in an email that she would get a certificate for the rabies vaccine and that she would talk to her vet about getting a copy of his records. Then I got another email from Bonnie letting me know that she didn't take him to get his rabies vaccine and that she hoped i wasn't mad.

I kept asking for pictures of Zippity, but Bonnie told me that she doesn't take pictures of her retired dogs because their hair is cut off. I asked about his registered name, but she didn't give that to me either. A week before I was supposed to pick Zippity up, Bonnie sent me an email telling me to cancel the dental appointment. Bonnie said she had his dental done herself and to call her, which i did. Bonnie said that she told the vet to remove all of his loose teeth during the dental and he only had one tooth left now. Bonnie then told me that Zippity was 9 not 7 or 8 like she had said before.

Bonnie tod me his rabies vaccine still wasn't done. She told me that she could give him the vaccine herself, but couldn't give me a certificate. I know that only a licensed vet can give the rabies vaccine in the State of Florida. Since i couldn't get a certificate it made no sense to have Bonnie give Zippity the rabies vaccine so I told her not to do it. I also asked about his show career. Bonnie told me that Zippity was never shown and had never sired pups because he was sterile. 

After i hung up with Bonnie, I thought about everything that had happened and all of the inconsistencies in Bonnie's stories. I thought i was paying $500 for a 7 or 8 yer old retiree. If Zippy was never shown and never bred what was he retiring from? I was concerned about his future health since he was older than she originally told me and Bonnie had never sent me the medical records I had asked for. After discussing it with my husband and son, I asked for my money back. Thankfully, Bonnie did refund my money, but she tried to sell me an 8 1/2-9 month old little boy that she was holding for show whose bite went off. I politely told her "no thank you". I would not buy a maltese from Bonnie Palmer after my experience. *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- just because you had a bad experience with Bonnie, please don't spoil this newbies happiness.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

That sounds very exciting!! I love Bonnie's angels! If I could I'd get one too, but I already have two fluffs; not sure I can handle three lol. Can't wait till you decide to get your angel! Do you want a boy or girl? 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Marisol! I'm very excited...even though it won't happen till a year from now, lol.

I'm debating if I want a girl or not! I'm iffy about the girls as I think boys are so much more affectionate, in my opinion. But I think the girls face looks so much more babydoll compared to the boys. it may just be how they're groomed. So I'll wait until the time comes to start stressing about that, hehe


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I live in Florida and go to the larger dogs shows and I have never seen Bonnie Palmer or any of her dogs. Two years ago I went to the Miami Speciality in Palm Beach Gardens I was sure I would see her at that show because she lives in Palm Beach Gardens Fl, we did not see her or any of her dogs. The Maltese Speciality is in Orlando this year maybe Lynn knows if she will be at the Speciality this year.

It really bothers me that Bonnie said you get that "sweet kitten face" not really sure what that is:blink:

Many people are very happy with Bonnies dogs and some are not happy. The unhappy threads on Spoiled Maltese were deleted by Lynn. 

The best advice is do your homework, go to the breeders home, meet the dog in person. Ask the breeder to send you pictures of her showdogs and champions from 2012 and 2013. She or he should be really excited about upcoming dogs:thumbsup:and shows. Good luck!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, thanks for advice? I've read all the threads concerning Bonnie--good&bad. My post was just simply sharing my excitement...not asking anyone about their experience or opinions about Bonnie. I don't quite understand how my post is leading towards that direction? 

I do ask that..please everyone keep negativity from this thread. I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm not asking about personal opinions and experiences with Bonnie. Kinda feel like my little parade is being rained on right now ((




elly said:


> I live in Florida and go to the larger dogs shows and I have never seen Bonnie Palmer or any of her dogs. Two years ago I went to the Miami Speciality in Palm Beach Gardens I was sure I would see her at that show because she lives in Palm Beach Gardens Fl, we did not see her or any of her dogs. The Maltese Speciality is in Orlando this year maybe Lynn knows if she will be at the Speciality this year.
> 
> It really bothers me that Bonnie said you get that "sweet kitten face" not really sure what that is:blink:
> 
> ...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

OhDORA said:


> Hi, thanks for advice? I've read all the threads concerning Bonnie--good&bad. My post was just simply sharing my excitement...not asking anyone about their experience or opinions about Bonnie. I don't quite understand how my post is leading towards that direction?
> 
> I do ask that..please everyone keep negativity from this thread. I just wanted to share my excitement. I'm not asking about personal opinions and experiences with Bonnie. Kinda feel like my little parade is being rained on right now ((


Nothing negaive in this thread:thumbsup: You have not read all the threads, they were deleted:thumbsup:


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Debbie for sharing your exprience with me through PM, when I asked. But I'm confused as to why you're telling me this again? This thread was meant to share news that I consider good. I really don't want any old drama to arise again...not when my post had no intention in doing so...




mysugarbears said:


> Well, since my thread was deleted yet again, i'll post about my experience as it was written in my original thread that way those looking for a puppy, young adult or retiree can make a decision based on reading *all* experiences.
> 
> *I called Bonnie Palmer of Bonnies Angel's Maltese about one of her retirees posted here on SM two months ago and she told me about Zippity. She said that he was 7 or 8 years old, had 6 teeth left, weighed about 4 lbs and was gorgeous. I was lead to believe that he was retired from show and had sired puppies. I told her that it would be about 3-4 weeks until I could pick him up because of work. I wanted to be able to take some time off to get him adjusted and keep an eye on him after his neuter and dental.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

elly said:


> Nothing negaive in this thread:thumbsup: You have not read all the threads, they were deleted:thumbsup:


It may be deleted & since I wasn't around when it happened, I did contact Debbie to ask her about her experience with Bonnie in which she told me. And she just told me again by posting it here. I don't know why? 

My point is..I am sharing exciting news..not asking how everyone feels about Bonnie...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimmie, I'm sorry you feel as if folks are raining on your parade. One thing you will learn is that members here are very passionate about ethical breeding practices and also about rescue. 

Some of our members have had wonderful experiences with Bonnie, while others have had the opposite. Please remember that people are not trying to upset you, simply make you aware of the variety of experiences that they have had. And, as long as it is first-hand experience (not speculation or rumor) and is posted and responded to in a respectful manner, those posts are acceptable on Spoiled Maltese. 

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Kimmie, I'm sorry you feel as if folks are raining on your parade. One thing you will learn is that members here are very passionate about ethical breeding practices and also about rescue.
> 
> Some of our members have had wonderful experiences with Bonnie, while others have had the opposite. Please remember that people are not trying to upset you, simply make you aware of the variety of experiences that they have had. And, as long as it is first-hand experience (not speculation or rumor) and is posted and responded to in a respectful manner, those posts are acceptable on Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> Good luck in your puppy search!


Thank you, Maggie. I understand completely. I just didn't know my post would lead to something like this....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Kimmie I think it's great that you are considering another little fluff into your life!!!! Another thing that's great is that you are getting informed about all the breeders the good and the bad so at least when the time is right you will have chosen the one for you!!!! I think with posts when we start them, some people may not say anything others might just say great things or not but either or at least you are getting valuable information!!! To me it's like saying oh I'm going to try the new steak house...... Some people will tell you excellent ratings others may not!!! In the end you will know what you want and who to go with for your new baby!!! Gosh really excited for you......... Lol has it been a year yet???


----------



## photogal (Feb 25, 2013)

mysugarbears said:


> Well, since my thread was deleted yet again, i'll post about my experience as it was written in my original thread that way those looking for a puppy, young adult or retiree can make a decision based on reading *all* experiences.
> 
> *I called Bonnie Palmer of Bonnies Angel's Maltese about one of her retirees posted here on SM two months ago and she told me about Zippity. She said that he was 7 or 8 years old, had 6 teeth left, weighed about 4 lbs and was gorgeous. I was lead to believe that he was retired from show and had sired puppies. I told her that it would be about 3-4 weeks until I could pick him up because of work. I wanted to be able to take some time off to get him adjusted and keep an eye on him after his neuter and dental.
> 
> ...


Omg, can you say red flag? I would have done the same.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Hey Kimmie I think it's great that you are considering another little fluff into your life!!!! Another thing that's great is that you are getting informed about all the breeders the good and the bad so at least when the time is right you will have chosen the one for you!!!! I think with posts when we start them, some people may not say anything others might just say great things or not but either or at least you are getting valuable information!!! To me it's like saying oh I'm going to try the new steak house...... Some people will tell you excellent ratings others may not!!! In the end you will know what you want and who to go with for your new baby!!! Gosh really excited for you......... Lol has it been a year yet???


Thanks dear...I'm excited too! Although its still 828299 days away..I'm trying not to get too carried away  in the meantime...I'll cherish my lil Teddy even more now before he has a new baby bro/sis next year!! :wub::aktion033:


----------



## photogal (Feb 25, 2013)

OhDora, you should start a new thread, that states: Positive Bonnie experiences only and I'm sure you would have tons of positive responses and also ask for them to post photos of their pups


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OhDORA said:


> Thanks Debbie for sharing your exprience with me through PM, when I asked. But I'm confused as to why you're telling me this again? This thread was meant to share news that I consider good. I really don't want any old drama to arise again...not when my post had no intention in doing so...


 
Kimmie, bless your heart, and nooooooo, it's not too soon to be excited, not at all. Time to go shopping for the little one 

Oh please, please, don't take Debbie's post, or PM, as anything other, than sharing something from her heart. I am not in contact with Debbie, or anything, but I truly feel, in my heart, she is just sharing her experience. Bless her for doing so.

Now, no worries, what the precious one will look like :wub: Oh gosh, of course their is only one Cosy, one Ava, etc, but, and this is in general, when you find that reputable breeder, oh each baby, will be so precious, have similarities, but will be their own little precious self. 

I wish you the best, and please, I offer you a hug, and know, that Debbie, and I don't mean to speak for her, just truly just wanted to share her experience and to be helpful. 

Now, go and get shopping  even if it's a bit away .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: I'm glad you are thinking of adding another puppy to your family!! Such exciting news!!!!! ....but the wait will be something else!:w00t:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> Kimmie, I'm sorry you feel as if folks are raining on your parade. One thing you will learn is that members here are very passionate about ethical breeding practices and also about rescue.
> 
> Some of our members have had wonderful experiences with Bonnie, while others have had the opposite. Please remember that people are not trying to upset you, simply make you aware of the variety of experiences that they have had. And, as long as it is first-hand experience (not speculation or rumor) and is posted and responded to in a respectful manner, those posts are acceptable on Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> Good luck in your puppy search!





OhDORA said:


> Thank you, Maggie. I understand completely. I just didn't know my post would lead to something like this....


Kimmie, I am sorry sharing your exciting news opened up this can of worms again. As Maggie said, SMer's have had both good and bad experiences with Bonnie. Unfortunately, since the negative posts were removed, anyone trying to research this particular breeder on SM only sees the positive posts. This censorship always makes threads about Bonnie hot topics.

You can see what I mean here. If you click on the links to Debbie's thread "My Experience with Bonnie Palmer of Bonnie's Angels' Maltese" and "Bonnie Palmer (Angel's Maltese) USDA Breeder", you get an error message now:

Bonnie Palmer - WikiWorldBook

Cathy/Elly's advice is excellent. With any breeder you should visit their home and see their dogs, ask about recent champions, upcoming shows, etc. Also make sure you see a puppy's pedigree upfront before agreeing to purchase it. You want to make sure there are lots of champions in the first two generations (parents and grandparents).

This thread is stickied in our Breeder's section and an excellent resource for evaluating a breeder.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/97845-maltese-breeders-how-find-evaulate.html


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maltese manica said:


> Hey Kimmie I think it's great that you are considering another little fluff into your life!!!! Another thing that's great is that you are getting informed about all the breeders the good and the bad so at least when the time is right you will have chosen the one for you!!!! I think with posts when we start them, some people may not say anything others might just say great things or not but either or at least you are getting valuable information!!! To me it's like saying oh I'm going to try the new steak house...... Some people will tell you excellent ratings others may not!!! In the end you will know what you want and who to go with for your new baby!!! Gosh really excited for you......... Lol has it been a year yet???


Amen! The key is having an open mind and a forum can offer lots of valuable information, you would not receive otherwise.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kimmie, I am certain Debbie was not "raining on your parade." She was simply giving her experience. Had you gotten a puppy w/out this kind of feed-back & something was amiss you might have asked "why didn't someone say something?" 
We often find breeders are hush-hush about issues and we accuse them, but don't speak up when we maybe should. Both of these are wrong.
I am glad that we have a place where each person can speak their heart & personal experience. We are all adults here. If we don't like what someone says, we can simply discount it.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats on your upcoming puppy! I know for a fact Deb did not mean any ill will. She is a wonderful person. I will have to agree that it's great to visit your puppy in the home. I made that mistake with my Poppy who was a yorkie. The breeder that I went with for my Maltese had no problems with me visiting her home at all. I'm sure your breeder will not have issues as well. I can't wait to see your fur baby. The Angel puppies are gorgeous.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi again,
I just wanted to throw my .2 in! I never met Bonnie in person, nor visit her home or meet any of her dogs..I did my homework, new the "look" I wanted and as soon as I saw Secret, Ava, Cosy, Toy, etc.on SM I knew in my heart only a Bonnie's Angel would do it for me personally....I love my Molly and if any of you have seen pictures of her in the past, will agree, she has that "angel" look to her. She is 3.5 lbs and has a baby doll face, I just love her to pieces...Funny that her father, Gogh Gogh, does not have a baby face, nor is he small, her mother must be where Molly gets her cuteness from! I knew Bonnie was not actively showing and that did concern me, but once you talk to her on the phone, you just trust her, plus, I saw my Molly's baby pictures as she progressed along and knew how precious she would be...


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

What an exciting time for you! I remember how I counted down the days till Rocco would arrive from Bonnie.


----------

